# Chunky Tombstones (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Over the years I've used simple wood cutout shapes for my tombstones, and although they were painted to look three dimensional the illusion was lost when viewed from the side or from the back. In July I was invited to participate in a Home Depot Halloween Style Challenge and as part of this project I built 11 large, chunky papier mache tombstones. These are fairly simple to build and create a convincing and creepy ambiance in your display.














































The tutorial can be found here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These look really good, Stoll.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Roxy...I should mention that these were deliberately made to look sort of cartoon-ish, sort of "Beetlejuice-like" in order to fit the style of the display I was creating. The same techniques could be used build a more realistic tombstone by getting more precise with the lettering and adornments.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

And the How to page is????


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Love the depth of these! Looks like that shop is treating you right.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haunted Spider said:


> And the How to page is????


There's a link to his tutorial right below the last picture in the first post


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Gaa... I blame my computer. Old Laptop at work from 2002 and the browser is out of date. It doesn't pick up a lot of links 

But yay for the tutorial.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

They look awesome. Your an incredible artist


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Damn those are cool. 
The shadowing from all the textures will look fantastic at night. I'll take the set!
If you could rush those to my doorstep that would be great


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job. They look fantastic. I need to try my hand at paper mache sometime.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those would do any graveyard proud. Nice work.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow - those are great! I'm going to send your Tutorial link to my papier mache sub-contractor (i.e. wife).


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

They're not chunky.... they're big stoned...... 

Your work looks awesome as always!


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

That's really cool!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Stolloween - I have been a fan for years and these look great! I'm so glad you created some tombstones out of papier mache. It's always been one of my favorite mediums. Thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## scarynoyes (Sep 6, 2011)

These are truly amazing. What a great use of your skills Scott.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are scarily stunning. Perfect ... as usual!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I KNEW I was saving all that packing foam for *somethng*! YAY! Thanks!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Everything you ever build is cool!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I do like the look of these and the tutorial was great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love em!!!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Love the look of them. Great job!


----------



## Halloweenhauntuk (Sep 10, 2013)

these are really amazing! better than any you could buy!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

These look excellent. The depth and the dimension is fantastic, and the construction seems very simple and inexpensive. I like working with paper mache quite a bit, and this gives me courage to try this type of construction next year, for things such as trees and fence. Great job and thanks for the tutorial!


----------

